# Birds, babies, beaches, and more......



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

If you have a few minutes, I have a few pics....... Included are the house pigeons, Finn's first beach trip, some beach birds (including vultures and a dead seal that's not gross or anything, but just warning anyone who thinks they might not want to see that`you should skip pictures 105-116), some hybrid pics, and other good stuff. Enjoy!  
http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/March608


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That was wonderful, MJ! I really enjoyed this set of pictures and videos!

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pics MJ!

Really cheered me up!

Lindi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics MJ. Finn certainly had a grand time.

Reti


----------

